# New NGO ‘Save The Frogs! Ghana’ Formed To Protect Ghana’s Disappearing Frogs



## savethefrogs (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Please have a look at www.savethefrogs.com/ghana, the website of the first of what will soon be many international SAVE THE FROGS! branches. Your support will go a long way toward protecting amphibians in one of the world's poorest and most exploited regions. 

Thanks, 
Kerry Kriger, Ph.D.
SAVE THE FROGS! Founder, Executive Director & Ecologist
Kerry Kriger


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

savethefrogs said:


> Your support will go a long way toward protecting amphibians in one of the world's poorest and most exploited regions.


Isn't Ghana rather well off , both politically and economically, by African standards?


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Isn't Ghana rather well off , both politically and economically, by African standards?


As far as some parts of Africa you are correct. But if you go to their site and read about their cause its more just educating people about the harm they might cause to hurt the disappearing amphibians. 

There is this whole section in there that says you can buy toxic fertilizers on street corners! Of course they need improvements in Agriculture but easy access to chemicals is not the solution! 

I'm all for it, I'm about to buy a shirt right now


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

And this is the guy who publicly states that he wants no frogs in captivity. It is a lobbyist group. Supporting him and his group is like supporting HSUS and Peta. Why not just give your frogs away and save your money, cut out the middleman!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Robzilla56 said:


> As far as some parts of Africa you are correct. But if you go to their site and read about their cause its more just educating people about the harm they might cause to hurt the disappearing amphibians.
> 
> There is this whole section in there that says you can buy toxic fertilizers on street corners! Of course they need improvements in Agriculture but easy access to chemicals is not the solution!
> 
> I'm all for it, I'm about to buy a shirt right now


While it's cool to want to save amphibians, and such, I Just thought it was weird to describe Ghana as "one of the world's poorest and most exploited regions". But he could have been talking about Africa as a whole, I guess



And as far as issues in Africa, I think amphibian protection is rather low on the lists of things that would earn my interest, and can prove rather ineffective while other regional issues are allowed to fester (corruption is a big one here)

PS I think Atrazine is still used in the US, and rather popular globally.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

billschwinn said:


> And this is the guy who publicly states that he wants no frogs in captivity. It is a lobbyist group. Supporting him and his group is like supporting HSUS and Peta. Why not just give your frogs away and save your money, cut out the middleman!


I did not know that, it doesn't say anywhere on their website. I just assumed that if you want them saved you would support any conservation including captive raising of frogs. I'm thinkin twice about the shirt now...


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85.57086.100000683787590&type=1#!/savethefrog

Read this for starters!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I can only assume that the donations are not pouring in for Kriger to come solicit money from people on here that he must despise.

DR. Kriger, why don't you just drop the veil and join up with PETA? They have lots of money and power....that way you wouldn't have to beg for money from the evil frog breeders/hobbyist.

Save the Frogs! exposed | Facebook


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob,

You would have to dig for info on 'Save The Frogs Exposed' or on preivous threads "The Krige" posted here on DB but he stated that he does not support the frog hobby, that he thinks its wrong for us to keep frogs in tiny glass boxes, and that the frogs will never fulfil their dreams in captivity.



Robzilla56 said:


> I did not know that, it doesn't say anywhere on their website. I just assumed that if you want them saved you would support any conservation including captive raising of frogs. I'm thinkin twice about the shirt now...


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bill you are so right I found this quote on there:

Kerry Kriger
So I was watching Whale Wars, my favorite TV show, and I couldn't help but notice the similarities between the Japanese whalers (who claim that their whale killing is really scientific research) and the pet frog vendors who run this FB page (who claim they buy and sell frogs in the name of conservation). 

It almost made me sick....F that webpage and that guy! They kill whales and we raise frogs how is that similar at all. I'm pretty sure that guy smokes crack.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul G said:


> They have lots of money and power....that way you wouldn't have to beg for money from the evil frog breeders/hobbyist.


Don't you mean slavemasters?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Robzilla56 said:


> Bill you are so right I found this quote on there:
> 
> Kerry Kriger
> So I was watching Whale Wars, my favorite TV show, and I couldn't help but notice the similarities between the Japanese whalers (who claim that their whale killing is really scientific research) and the pet frog vendors who run this FB page (who claim they buy and sell frogs in the name of conservation).
> ...


I todays world we must scrutenize every person or group asking for donations. We must dig beneath the surface scab layer in many cases to get to the pus and deceit below, dig deep before giving!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I can see why the OP would think that this thread involves frog conservation. Given the reponses here from the Db member, I would think the thread would be better served stuck down in the bowels of the "Thunderdome".

That way, people can say what the want (even if it is libelous) and I don't have to read the many many rants (and many more to come) about organizations I support.

Thanks to the staff moderators, Richard.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I can see why the OP would think that this thread involves frog conservation. Given the reponses here from the Db member, I would think the thread would be better served stuck down in the bowels of the "Thunderdome".
> 
> That way, people can say what the want (even if it is libelous) and I don't have to read the many many rants (and many more to come) about organizations I support.
> 
> Thanks to the staff moderators, Richard.


what are you actually complaining about, that people don't like the organization and have voiced that opinion? 

Seems kind of an odd thing to complain about on a discussion forum


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't actually think you are looking for an answer with all your questioning. You have found yet another pot to stir, good for you.

Richard. (By the way, what is your name and what kinds of frogs do you keep? This is a discussion board for people who exist in the real world and actually care about the frogs we are talking about).





Brotherly Monkey said:


> what are you actually complaining about, that people don't like the organization and have voiced that opinion?
> 
> Seems kind of an odd thing to complain about on a discussion forum


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> I don't actually think you are looking for an answer with all your questioning. You have found yet another pot to stir, good for you.
> 
> Richard. (By the way, what is your name and what kinds of frogs do you keep? This is a discussion board for people who exist in the real world and actually care about the frogs we are talking about).


Richard, my involvement in this thread is my opinion based on facts and his own words in print, which tells me what I need to know to form my opinion, It is not directed towards you. In reality, if you don't want to see what ends up on this thread do not click on it, I think wherever it is this thread will be too tempting for you to not look at, would'nt you aggree?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I think expressing opinons about a post made specifically by the person in question is fine. Having a giant pile-on on anyone posting outside the "Thunderdome" is just rude. All I was suggesting is that people are going to have (let's call them) strong opinions about this subject and would be btter off placed in the "Thunderdome".

All I can do is hope that my point of view is reviewed by the moderators here and that they make the decision as to the civility of the thread.

Take care, Richard.



billschwinn said:


> Richard, my involvement in this thread is my opinion based on facts and his own words in print, which tells me what I need to know to form my opinion, It is not directed towards you. In reality, if you don't want to see what ends up on this thread do not click on it, I think wherever it is this thread will be too tempting for you to not look at, would'nt you aggree?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Richard - I generally agree with you on this type of thing.

On the other hand - this guy is coming on "our" turf - and trying to extract money from "our" members - and in no way supports what "we" do.

He's got it coming.

s


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott said:


> Richard - I generally agree with you on this type of thing.
> 
> On the other hand - this guy is coming on "our" turf - and trying to extract money from "our" members - and in no way supports what "we" do.
> 
> ...


If I may be so bold as to add to Scotts response here, how many times has he tried this, and he gets his ass kicked every time. It`s like those damn religious door knockers...they go away for awhile but they always return.

John


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Bill, Scott, and the others with similar opinions, I agree completely. However, you're all missing out on one very important point, which that attention-seeking gnat has hoodwinked you on - all publicity is good publicity, particularly when you want your "organization's" name to spread. I use the term organization very loosely. Which raises an interesting point: Does one moron constitute an organization?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

johnc said:


> Bill, Scott, and the others with similar opinions, I agree completely. However, you're all missing out on one very important point, which that attention-seeking gnat has hoodwinked you on - all publicity is good publicity, particularly when you want your "organization's" name to spread. I use the term organization very loosely. Which raises an interesting point: Does one moron constitute an organization?


No , I am aware, But I had to save what I feel was someone getting hoodwinked so to speak.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> That way, people can say what the want (even if it is libelous) and I don't have to read the many many rants (and many more to come) about organizations I support.


If you support STF, why do you still have frogs? How do you reconcile supporting an organization that regards us as slave owners and wishes to end the pet trade with your very large and prolific collection?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Tony,

I did not say that I was a member of STF or supported his work. That said, if we all start running around with our hair on fire, as if we believe one person or group has the power to take away our pet frogs, I think it is simply over-reaching. 

The question that each one of us should ask ourselves is "so what am I doing to help frog conservation"? Maybe STF is a call to the rest of us to support actual frog conservation efforts.

Just a thought, Richard.



Tony said:


> If you support STF, why do you still have frogs? How do you reconcile supporting an organization that regards us as slave owners and wishes to end the pet trade with your very large and prolific collection?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m not a gambling man, but if I were I would bet he doesn`t even respond to this thread.

John


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I did not say that I was a member of STF or supported his work. That said, if we all start running around with our hair on fire, as if we believe one person or group has the power to take away our pet frogs, I think it is simply over-reaching...


Richard, and most pyramid schemes start with one. One who benefits the most. 

It only needs one person to gain popularity, funding, and support. As he gains HIS funding the more of HIS message is passed. The more HIS message is passed, the more masses will hear HIS views and press for HIS agenda. There are other movements started by the views of one and taken as truth. So I do not think it is over reaching.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`m not a gambling man, but if I were I would bet he doesn`t even respond to this thread.
> 
> John


He will because his ego will not let him stay away. His style is open a can of worms and then come back to stir the pot once it starts cooking. So I say when he comes back we ignore him and post videos from you tube on here instead of responses. Just a thought.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I just removed a BUNCH of posts.

On topic. Lousy topic - but stay on it.

Anything further off topic gets an infraction.

s


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

I have something in common with this guy...Whale Wars is also one of my favorite shows. 

However, I watch it solely to laugh oh so gleefully at the complete incompetence of these morons that call themselves sailors. It truely is a perpetual comedy of errors that never, ever fails to deliver. The "Sea Sheperds" are passionate, devoted, naive, and very stupid. The only one with any sense whatsoever is the chopper pilot.

Why doesn't this guy just go to the political leaders in Ghana and cry about the frogs? Uhhh...because they may very well introduce him to the business end of a machete. The kids in that classroom probably regard him as we would a bad puppet show as sophomores in high school. 

It probably plays out something like this: "Hey...I ate two of those yesterday! Was I supposed to...wait...what? Release them? But...we were hungry. Are you retarded?"

I LOVE the rest of the world's reaction to these idiots, for it is the proper one.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Scott said:


> I just removed a BUNCH of posts.
> 
> On topic. Lousy topic - but stay on it.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly disagree that this is a lousy topic. People like this moron get a TON of our tax money. Hobbyists like ourselves discussing the psychosis suffered by them so that the next generation can identify it is, in my estimation, a very vaild and important topic.

Men like this are not our friends, or friends to our hobby.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Scott said:


> Richard - I generally agree with you on this type of thing.
> 
> On the other hand - this guy is coming on "our" turf - and trying to extract money from "our" members - and in no way supports what "we" do.
> 
> ...


I'm still not even sure what was written here that could be considered uncalled for, or rude, compared to the stuff posted in any other thread on this board


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

If STF was actually for amphibian conservation, it would seem to me that they would welcome as many opinions and options as possible to come to the common goal of saving amphibians around the world.

Kerry does not have any management experience (nor much experience in conservation, really), which is really vital for a conservation organization. With management experience, an organization can adopt positions that are feasible for conservation. For instance, STF's position on the USFWS chytrid legislation is not a feasible as it would require a great deal of money and resources of USFWS that it simply does not have. Chytrid can and should be eliminated, but there are better methods.

At one point, I had frequented STF's facebook page and provided constructive criticism (I didn't approve of it at the time, but remained hopeful that he would or his members would see the sense on my suggestions). Kerry did not like my opinions or criticism, so he banned me and told me that he did not need to listen to me because I had not donated to STF. That is an absolutely horrible way to run a conservation organization. Donors should not be the only ones listened too, especially when others, such as myself, have management experience and knowledge.

So, save your money and don't spend a dime on STF. Send money to worthwhile conservation initiatives like TWI, Amphibian Ark, and WWF.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Smashtoad said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree that this is a lousy topic. People like this moron get a TON of our tax money. Hobbyists like ourselves discussing the psychosis suffered by them so that the next generation can identify it is, in my estimation, a very vaild and important topic.
> 
> Men like this are not our friends, or friends to our hobby.


 
People like us discussing him over a long period of time provide him with a lot of free advertising as others can see the discussion, surf over to his site and potentially think he is really doing something as all we are doing is bashing him for his anti-pet frog agenda..... The longer this thread stays active, the greater the free advertising he is getting. 

Many people who love thier pets support PETA and HSUS because they don't really believe that the long-term goal of both of those organizations is the elimination of companion animals. 

Since it won't be moved to the dome where it would be unsearchable, let it die and sink into obscurity. There is no need to "dog pile on the rabbit". 

Ed


----------

